# Going to college



## someperson8437 (Mar 27, 2020)

So in early August, I’m going to college about 2 hours away from where I work. I’m wondering how I should tell my store that I will be going to college. I will also be coming home sometimes to work. Should I do LOA or change availability. Also, they are building a Target near the college I’m going to so could I transfer Targets? Thanks!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 27, 2020)

If you are coming back home to work only at seasonal breaks, you can take an educational LOA. If you are coming home frequently and can work weekends or certain days every week, ask to change your availability. You may be able to transfer when the Target near your college opens, ask your HR. Good luck!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 27, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> If you are coming back home to work only at seasonal breaks, you can take an educational LOA. If you are coming home frequently and can work weekends or certain days every week, ask to change your availability. You may be able to transfer when the Target near your college opens, ask your HR. Good luck!


This. Edu LOAs are great. Discount keeps working for 1 year.

if you can’t work at least one day a week, you have to do LOA. transerring is also an option, of course


----------



## JAShands (Mar 28, 2020)

I would make sure they’re still planning on building and opening that new store, a lot were cancelled along with remodels.

If you decide to take an educational LOA just call your store a few weeks before any holidays to let them know what you’ll be available to work. Or partner with your HR and let them know you’d appreciate a call about working holidays - sometimes we like to reach out about it, it makes us feel proactive lol. Honestly all we’re looking for is Thanksgiving weekend and Christmas. If you decide you want to work spring break let your HR know when it is going to be.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 28, 2020)

I would one day , like to be able to buy as much TP as I want.
#lifegoals


----------

